# AI for deca ?



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi guys just wondering what sort of AI .. i need to use while on deca.

I was reading normal AI won't like adex and nolvadex won't manage deca gyno ?

thanks


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

cabergoline otherwise known as cabaser or dostinex. helps with prolactin gyno caused by deca.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

so taking adex won't be any good to prevent gyno on deca ?


----------



## Will Temple (May 26, 2010)

deca does not aromatise


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

No, but I assume you would be running something like test along side? in which case you may need adex or nolva. problem with deca is it's hard to tell between gyno and prolactin induced gyno. nolva will make prolactin gyno worse so best to use caber just in case. have you any prior experience with deca? how succeptible are you to gyno?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

done my 1st cycle .. i had no issue with gyno or anything at all which was test .. used adex throughout cycle.

Yes i will be using test and deca

and no it will be my first time with deca .. just don't want GYNO lol so i want to get my self prepared before anything


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

keep estrogen under control ., then prolacting induced gyno should not be a problem

tbh whenever i run nor19's ie tren and deca i use letro 2.5mg e4d and bromo 2.5mg E2D


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

You should be fine to be honest obviously dependant on dosage and other factors. better to have caber on hand before you start and use it if there is any flare up. Deca has very little aromatization if any, but it is not uncommon for prolactin to build up in which case caber is most efficient at reducing. Also best to keep your ratio 2:1 of test to deca IME.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah i'll try and get hold of some !

regarding the ratio thing i have heard this on here.. i can't really comment but some say it's just another internet myth... as i said can't comment. i haven't used deca before..

dose will be 400mg.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah I know it is a bit of a myth and probably holds no water, however I have always kept anabolics and androgens at a 2:1 ratio and have never had any problems with sides. maybe i'm just lucky...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Will Temple said:


> deca does not aromatise


Yes it does  .


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Daz said:


> just out of curiousity what is your full cycle sizar? and are you making a log it would be interesting to see your gains mate :thumbup1:


500mg test 400mg deca..

won't log anything mate.. i made one got sick of it.. people with silly comments

if anyone need to know anything welcome to PM anytime.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks Daz


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

sizar said:


> 500mg test 400mg deca..
> 
> won't log anything mate.. i made one got sick of it.. people with silly comments
> 
> if anyone need to know anything welcome to PM anytime.


 Sounds like my next cycle 

I'm thinking of running Pramipexole alongside


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

xpower said:


> Sounds like my next cycle
> 
> I'm thinking of running *Pramipexole* alongside


what's that ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

sizar said:


> what's that ?


 It's used for Prolactin suppression.

http://www.afboard.com/forum/showthread.php?30264-Pramipexole-and-prolactin-suppression-prevention-vs.-treatment-dosing

Will run the usual adex or Exemestane for Estro

Somebody on here posted the above link.

can't remember who off hand


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

good thread sizar ! thx for posting


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think you will be fine, de4d recently run a high dose of sus and deca with oxys and dbol and ddint even use a AI, he said he got no gyno symptoms but he does from tren


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Yes it does  .


lol yes


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

just to add that nolva can help deca and tren gyno as they realy only take place in a high estro environmrnt? so it go's hand in hand so nolva can help altho not the best thing for it as it can aggrivate the prog (cba to read up but im sure this is the case?)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

there seems to be confusion regarding this.. how comes i thought most AAS users used deca .. Jim what's your personal experience with it what have you used as an AI with deca ?

thanks for all the replies


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Use an ai like adex to control estrogen build up as that helps prevent any deca issues. 0.25 x2 a week of cabergoline is the prevention dosage I'm usign though Sizar along with adex. Caber costs peanuts from unitedpharmacies so why not run it. Does little to effect gains, makes your orgasms last longer and want to get back on the job straight away after blowing (requires higher doasge than .5mg a week for those effects though lol). Prami is another option but requires more effort to get dosage right and can have bad sides apparantly for some, but never used so wouldn't know for sure, only what I've read


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks Billc .. GREAT

when shall i start running caber ?

i'll run adex or letro from start


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

for deca/tren gino try bigger doses of vit B6

worked for few my mates


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jordanwlkp said:


> for deca/tren gino try bigger doses of vit B6
> 
> worked for few my mates


do you know what dose ?


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

from 300mg up to 600mg ed


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jordanwlkp said:


> from 300mg up to 600mg ed


cool will check that out .. just ordered some caber .. do you know when do i start it ? i'll using adex from the start to keep estrogen in control


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

BillC said:


> Use an ai like adex to control estrogen build up as that helps prevent any deca issues. 0.25 x2 a week of cabergoline is the prevention dosage I'm usign though Sizar along with adex. Caber costs peanuts from unitedpharmacies so why not run it. Does little to effect gains, makes your orgasms last longer and want to get back on the job straight away after blowing (requires higher doasge than .5mg a week for those effects though lol). Prami is another option but requires more effort to get dosage right and can have bad sides apparantly for some, but never used so wouldn't know for sure, only what I've read


nice one :thumbup1: ! what dosage for the libido affects mate ?


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> just to add that nolva can help deca and tren gyno as they realy only take place in a high estro environmrnt? so it go's hand in hand so nolva can help altho not the best thing for it as it can aggrivate the prog (cba to read up but im sure this is the case?)


I know this thread is a couple of weeks old, but I am interested to know if just having Nolva and Cabergoline on hand during a Deca cycle is enough to cover all your bases gyno wise. In other wise can you run a Deca cycle safely without any AI, such as Letro or Adex?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you still need Adex mate


----------

